# kann mir wer helfen ?? suche tut oder anregungen für eine "Anzeigetafel"



## HammerHe@rt (3. September 2001)

also sowas wie in fussballstadien is...aus abertausenden lichters...


wo ich dann mit einem bestimmten font schön fusballergebnisse draufmachen kann (oder halt nur bestimmte punkte der Anzeigetafel erhellen muss) und eventuell sogar gifs basteln kann wo slogans durchlaufen ..

hat wer nen plan bzw nen tut an der hand....

bin für jede anregungen dankbar

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## Psyclic (3. September 2001)

hey das is ne coole idee... ich werd mich mal dransetzen !


----------



## Psyclic (3. September 2001)

shit irgendwie hats nich gefunzt als ich auf edit geklickt hab...muss ich halt n zweiten post machen.

aaaalso ich hab einfach mal kurz was ausprobiert:






ich weis sieht nich doll aus.. waren auch nur 2 minuten arbeit 
aber so in etwa könntest dus machen..musst halt n bisschen rumprobieren:

Neue ebene, diese dann mit schwarz füllen.
Filter--->Stilisierungsfilter--->Kacheleffekt, mit folgenden Einstellungen:
Kacheln: 20
Maximale Verschiebung: 1 %

Nun haste deine "Anzeigetafel" kannst ja noch n bisschen mit ebeneneffekten rumspielen damits echter aussieht.

Nun nimmste nen pixeligen font und setzt den passend in die felder und wendest nochmal den kachelfilter an.
jetzt müsste man durch verschieben etc.. mit imageready auch ne entsprechende animation erstellen können

hoffe ich konnt dir wenigstens n bisschen helfen


----------



## HammerHe@rt (3. September 2001)

*hmmm*

da kann man nochwas machen ^^

vielleicht sollte man andersrum anfangen..
sich den font erstmal suchen der so aussieht wie gepunktet auf Anzeigetafel
und auf dieser grundlage den hintergrund bastelnnn


was sagt Onkel Jürgen dazu ? 
und Saesh ??
und die andern Profis?
na Ideen ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. September 2001)

So,hab mal eins gemacht, ich denke das du das so meinst. Der hintergrund passt nciht wirklich zur "stadionAnlage" aber egal. hoffe es war so gemeint. Die quali ist etwas schlecht, durch das kompremieren, aber auf dem original ist das grün hell und es sieht so aus als ob es leuchtet


----------



## HammerHe@rt (3. September 2001)

*jo sieht schonmal gut aus*

ich hab auchmal probiert und das dabei rausgekommen...

nur kommt das bei mir bischen aufgesetzt vor :-(
nich als ob die dann leuchten weisste  


muss ich die ebene auf ineinanderkopieren setzen ? aber dann wirkt die auch nimmer so helle....

hmm noch tips???


mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. September 2001)

doch, auf ineinanderkopieren, aber dann einfach einmal duplizieren, dann werden die sachen heller und sehen leuchtender aus


----------



## HammerHe@rt (3. September 2001)

*ahh*

ja guter tipp  


is nur blöde irgendwie...ich will das halt nur jede lampe leuchtet oder nicht leuchtet also nich so halbe sachen wie bei deinem bsp...

habe bisher noch keinen font gefunden wo das hinhaut wenn ich das mit hintergrundmuster fülle...das verschiebt sich irgendwie immer....

werd wohl alle buchstaben erstmal einzeln basteln und zahlen auch...


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. September 2001)

ich weiss wie du es machen kannst das du nur jede lampe leuchtet, aber ich weiss nciht wie ich das erklären soll, also ich versuch es mal, mach halt dein muster, und dein text (pixel font am besten) Dann nehm den zauberstab und klicke auf den schwartzen HG, so das er alles um die lamben makiert, nun wechsel auf deine schrift ebene und löch einfach die überstehenden sachen (durch Entf) Und dann halt die ebene duplizieren und ineinanderkopieren einstellen


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. September 2001)

Sag mal smallB,
hast du mal Lust auf nen 2 on 2 oder so?


----------



## HammerHe@rt (3. September 2001)

@anonymerSörfer

könnt ihr eure schweinreien nicht woanders kloarmachen ^^  


:smoke:


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. September 2001)

wie jetzt 2on2???? Battle oder wat


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. September 2001)

Ja , genau des.


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. September 2001)

Nee du, keine lust im mom, frag mich in 2 wochen nochmal


----------



## Blender (3. September 2001)

Hab mich auh mal dran versucht, doch irgendwie gefällt´s mir noch nicht so richtig!!

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich das besser machen könnte??

Meine Anzeigetafel


----------



## Psyclic (4. September 2001)

hm sieht immer noch recht aufgesetzt aus


----------

